# Error when calculating TAL before flashing



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jvmazola08 said:


> I changed my PSdzData to 4.31.2x, and now the software dont show any modules to upgrade, why?


Again, ECU's do not show as the PSdZData version you are using compared to the I-Step Current of car has no ECU firmware updates.

If I-Step current is F020-21-03-545, and you use 4.31.2x, why would any ECU have an update when its' the same thing?


----------



## jvmazola08 (Sep 15, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Again, ECU's do not show as the PSdZData version you are using compared to the I-Step Current of car has no ECU firmware updates.
> 
> If I-Step current is F020-21-03-545, and you use 4.31.2x, why would any ECU have an update when its' the same thing?


is there any way to downgrade firmware?

I will explaing...



This car was doing a mapping service and somehow went wrong and the car stopped .

We solved the problem and the vehicle starts again, but with engine light on, then the client took his car saying that the dealer could help him with some programming.

Results: engine light its off now, but the car has tramission fails, and cant engage R or D


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jvmazola08 said:


> is there any way to downgrade firmware?
> 
> I will explaing...
> 
> ...


Downgrade by using older psdzdata version.


----------



## jvmazola08 (Sep 15, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Downgrade by using older psdzdata version.


Do you have the link for psdz for 3.55.2 or 3.55.1 ?
My Istep(shipment): F020-15-03-502


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jvmazola08 said:


> Do you have the link for psdz for 3.55.2 or 3.55.1 ?
> My Istep(shipment): F020-15-03-502


No, sorry, old versions not maintained.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

jvmazola08 said:


> Do you have the link for psdz for 3.55.2 or 3.55.1 ?
> My Istep(shipment): F020-15-03-502


You have PM


----------



## paulo4four (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm using the normal esys and still having exec the problem c041.... 
Esys 3.30 
When I need to flush also appear to be the same problem on that tall process.... 

So I don't know if shoun really can help me through team view., I already suffer a lot with this 😭😭😭😭


----------



## paulo4four (Oct 15, 2021)

jvmazola08 said:


> Im follwing this steps(I stopped in page 9):


I also follow the same steps but still the same tall can't calculate.... 
Gives me the error c041


----------



## paulo4four (Oct 15, 2021)

jvmazola08 said:


> Do you have the link for psdz for 3.55.2 or 3.55.1 ?
> My Istep(shipment): F020-15-03-502


+264812958810 este e o meu numero se me poderes ajudar,. 
Sou Portugues 👌


----------



## paulo4four (Oct 15, 2021)

paulo4four said:


> +264812958810 este e o meu numero se me poderes ajudar,.
> Sou Portugues 👌


Atravez do whatsapp


----------

